

Testers are cool at prime numbers - liamQ
http://dotnetbutchering.blogspot.com/2008/12/software-testers-and-prime-numbers.html
A software tester, a software developer, and a project manager are told: “All odd numbers are prime”. Result: sadness.
======
liamQ
aren't they? this is not against testers anyway - it's just sad how the 'joke'
is tailored by testers for testers

